# Electrostix Juice?



## Rex Smit (11/2/14)

Hi

has anyone tried the juices from Electrostix?
and if so, what is the verdict?


----------



## Rex Smit (12/2/14)

Seriously...no takers


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

Personally never heard of them, so nope, have not tried it


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

Never heard of them Rex.


----------



## drew (12/2/14)

Just had a quick look at the site and they state "highest quality ingredients" followed by Nicotine with 98% purity. USP nicotine spec is 99% minimum. R75 for 10ml seems a bit much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rex Smit (12/2/14)

They have a 'special' running for R50 for 10ml. but it just seems like they have standard flavours which they imported from somewhere like DK or hanseng. doesn;t seem like anything special...


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

Seems one of our members, @Tyler, is actually a representative/owner of Electrostix and he/she posted a profile page message to all other members, promoting their juices. Will be invited to register as a reseller. Maybe he/she will comment on this thread.


----------



## RIEFY (12/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> They have a 'special' running for R50 for 10ml. but it just seems like they have standard flavours which they imported from somewhere like DK or hanseng. doesn;t seem like anything special...


I think you hit the nail on the head!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

Yep all those chinese flavourings will happily put your logo on their bottle if you ask them and if you are willing to order high volume


----------



## Tyler (19/2/14)

Hi guys/girls I firstly just wanna say hello to everyone! Just to clear up this debate, it is correct that our E-liquids are imported from an overseas factory, but they are our own unique blend of E-liquids as we do not just import and sell them straight as they come. We spent a lot of time working with the factories in order to modify and improve the E-liquids until we truly felt we had found our perfect blend which we were happy to call Electrostix E-liquids. Please understand that a lot of time was spent in order to create our unique mixture and each one of our 7 flavours are unique in their own way and stay true to the flavour label on the bottle . Hope this clears a few things up and if anyone has any questions feel free to message me!

Long live vaping 
Regards, Tyler.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

Do you have a web site @Tyler ?


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

Tyler said:


> Hi guys/girls I firstly just wanna say hello to everyone! Just to clear up this debate, it is correct that our E-liquids are imported from an overseas factory, but they are our own unique blend of E-liquids as we do not just import and sell them straight as they come. We spent a lot of time working with the factories in order to modify and improve the E-liquids until we truly felt we had found our perfect blend which we were happy to call Electrostix E-liquids. Please understand that a lot of time was spent in order to create our unique mixture and each one of our 7 flavours are unique in their own way and stay true to the flavour label on the bottle . Hope this clears a few things up and if anyone has any questions feel free to message me!
> 
> Long live vaping
> Regards, Tyler.


Thank you for commenting. Maybe you could use your sub forum (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/electrostix-ecigs-and-eliquids-forum/) to introduce your company and products to our members and answer any questions? The more variety the better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyler (19/2/14)

Hi @Rob Fisher , Yes we do. You can find us at www.electrostix.co.za . We sell our 10ml E-liquid for R50.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyler (19/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Thank you for commenting. Maybe you could use your sub forum (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/electrostix-ecigs-and-eliquids-forum/) to introduce your company and products to our members and answer any questions? The more variety the better.



Thanks @Matthee , should be up by tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

